# Ulead 11: Film ruckelt beim Anschauen



## johnnysne3 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich schneide meine selbstgedrehten Viodeos neuerdings mit Ulead 11. Vorher mit Ulead 10. Da lief alles O.K.
Jetzt mit Ulead 11 ruckeln die Filme durchgehend - vor allem bei Kamerawendungen und schnelleren Bewegungen.
Bei manchen Video-Rekordern ist es beim Abspielen schlimmer, bei manchen weniger schlimm. Was ist zu tun?
Wieder auf Ulead 10 zurück?
Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## darkframe (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

das klingt, als ob Du die Halbbildreihenfolge (bzw. das Interlacing) falsch eingestellt hast. Da ich das Programm selbst nicht habe, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, wo Du das umstellen kannst.


----------



## johnnysne3 (2. Dezember 2009)

Was muss ich einstellen:

1. unteres Feld zuerst (DV)
2. Keine Felder
3. oberes Halbbild zuerst

Werde es gleich ausprobieren!

ZweiOass umwandlung auch anklicken?

Danke und Gruß
G. Johannsen


----------



## johnnysne3 (2. Dezember 2009)

Zwei Pass Umwandlung soll das heißen.


----------



## darkframe (4. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

das hängt (auch) vom Ausgangsmaterial ab. Bei DV ist "unteres Feld zuerst" richtig. Bei anderem Material kann auch "oberes Feld zuerst" richtig sein. Um sicher zu gehen, würde ich einen kurzen Ausschnitt ausgeben und das Ergebnis überprüfen.

Möglicherweise funktioniert auch "keine Felder". Das soll vermutlich der sogenannten "progressiven" Ausgabe entsprechen, die keine Halbbilder enthält.

Wie gesagt, am einfachsten ist es, das Ganze mal zu testen. Mehr Informationen zu dem Thema findest Du z.B. hier.

Edit: Zwei Pass Umwandlung sagt mir so nichts. Wahrscheinlich ist damit gemeint, dass die Ausgabe in zwei Schritten erfolgt. Wenn's das ist, dann werden vom Programm normalerweise im ersten Schritt nur Berechnungen angestellt, die die im zweiten Schritt erfolgende Ausgabe vorbereiten. Das Ergebnis ist dann manchmal besser, aber der Vorgang dauert auch oft doppelt so lang.


----------

